# CRYSIS: freezes when trying to change graphics settings



## db1101 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have:
********
AMD Athlon 64 x2 5600+ (dual core at 2.8GHz)
nVIDIA Geforce 8600GTS
2GB DDR RAM
CiBox 22" monitor
Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit
A genuine copy of Crysis
********

I have a problem changing the graphics settings in crysis. Every time I change them my crysis seems to freeze or not correctly change them. I love playing online but it lags a lot... It didn't used to but something went strange and seems to have caused crysis settings to malfunction.

As I open crysis and go into the graphics settings from the main menu, this is how it looks:









By db110193 at 2008-07-12

Motion Blur is set to custom. Let's say that I wanted to turn it off like so:









By db110193 at 2008-07-12

when I attempt to, this happens...









By db110193 at 2008-07-12

After I then reload Crysis, it has changed the motion blur setting to medium but has changed the post processing quality to custom:









By db110193 at 2008-07-12

I tried changing it to medium and this time it did actually work:









By db110193 at 2008-07-12

Now everything is on medium, I go into multiplayer > online play and go into the graphics settings again and everything has changed to this:









By db110193 at 2008-07-12

It doesn't make any sense... If i try changing the graphics settings in online play then it just freezes. It's like whatever I do doesn't make any difference. It is now lagging so much it's unplayable especially when I am driving a vehicle or in a fight.

I know that It doesn't lag with everything on medium because I used to have everything set like that and I had no problems.

Tried:
 reinstalling crysis
 updating my graphics drivers using the update from the nVIDIA website

none of the above helped.

Help would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks,
Dan.

---note: sorry i have just realised that i have posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## db1101 (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> I have a problem changing the graphics settings in crysis. Every time I change them my crysis seems to freeze or not correctly change them. I love playing online but it lags a lot... *It didn't used to but something went strange *and seems to have caused crysis settings to malfunction.


Well backtrack a bit. What changed on your computer from when it was working properly?


----------



## db1101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I'm not enitrely sure, having thought about it I really don't know, it wasn't sudden. I suppose it was ages ago. I detected the lag but didn't really do much about it. After then watching my brother play i realised in comparison how much it was lagging.

I still don't understand though, how can it be possible?


----------

